# Chicks!



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

My girl, Cleo hatched two little chicks a few days ago. She's still sitting on two but I doubt they'll hatch. They are an off-white color and they both have a black spot. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great! Now the single little guy has some younger siblings.

I'm beginning to suspect that one hen isn't fertile anymore.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, that's awesome! Any idea what breed the dad and mom are?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's great! Now the single little guy has some younger siblings.
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect that one hen isn't fertile anymore.


It is! Ya know what's crazy? I gave him to my grandparents a one or two after they hatched! I didn't find out they hatched until just yesterday. They plan to get one of these chicks, though. He would have really liked some siblings, I think. 

I am, too.


Animals45 said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Any idea what breed the dad and mom are?


Yep, it is! They are both Silkies. Mama is white and dad is lavender.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> It is! Ya know what's crazy? I gave him to my grandparents a one or two after they hatched! I didn't find out they hatched until just yesterday. They plan to get one of these chicks, though. He would have really liked some siblings, I think.
> 
> I am, too.
> 
> Yep, it is! They are both Silkies. Mama is white and dad is lavender.


Wow! Were you hoping for her to go broody?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I was. She hatched a chick a few months ago. 

One of the chicks died last night. I don't know why or how. I took some pictures yesterday that I'll try to post later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With experience you'll be able to tell when any are struggling. This young something was wrong that you probably couldn't have fixed. 

It's still sad that it happened at all.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's true. Probably not.

It is. 

Here are some pics I took yesterday:









The one on the left is the one that's still alive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a gorgeous little chick. I'd hang on to that one for a while.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the coloring!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's a gorgeous little chick. I'd hang on to that one for a while.


Thank you so much! I would have. He/she died early this morning. They must been sick or something. They seemed fine. Even if I could have known, I don't think there was anything that could have been done. 


Animals45 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the coloring!


Thank you so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is going on? That shouldn't be happening. Any signs of cocci? 

I did notice the closed eye but peeps have a habit of dropping off to sleep wherever they happen to be.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I have no idea. I wish I did. No, no symptoms of Coccidia. 

Yeah, he/she just fell asleep. Their eyes stayed open when they were awake.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear they both passed, I wonder what it was..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you. I do, too...


----------

